# Problemi istallazione mplayer  [RISOLTO]

## BancOMat

raga come mai quando faccio emerge mplayer mo esco cosi 

gcc -fno-pic -nopie -c -I../libvo/ -I../../libvo -O4 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -Ilibmpdemux -Iloader -Ilibvo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include      -o unrarlib.o unrarlib.c

unrarlib.c: In function `SetCryptKeys':

unrarlib.c:2514: warning: comparison is always true due to limited range of data type

gcc -fno-pic -nopie -c -I../libvo/ -I../../libvo -O4 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -Ilibmpdemux -Iloader -Ilibvo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include      -o mixer.o mixer.c

gcc -fno-pic -nopie -c -I../libvo/ -I../../libvo -O4 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -Ilibmpdemux -Iloader -Ilibvo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include      -o parser-mpcmd.o parser-mpcmd.c

make -C loader

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre4/work/MPlayer-1.0pre4/loader'

gcc -fno-pic -nopie -I. -I.. -I../libvo/ -I../../libvo -O4 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -U_FILE_OFFSET_BITS -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mno-omit-leaf-frame-pointer -DMPLAYER -D__WINE__  -c ldt_keeper.c

ldt_keeper.c:29:41: missing binary operator before token "("

make[1]: *** [ldt_keeper.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre4/work/MPlayer-1.0pre4/loader'

make: *** [loader/libloader.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 263, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

bash-2.05b#Last edited by BancOMat on Fri Jul 16, 2004 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai controllato se c'e' qualcosa su bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## BancOMat

Non c'è niente in bugs   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

>  -O4 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -pipe 

 

Quelle opzioni le hai messe tu? mi sembrava che l'ebuild di mplayer sovrascrivesse le CFLAGS dell'utente

----------

## BancOMat

azz è vero non è la mia io ho

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

azz ecome faccio adesso ?

----------

## randomaze

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> azz è vero non è la mia io ho

 

Lo lasci così, come consigliato dall'ebuild... quale gcc stai usando?

----------

## BancOMat

gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6

----------

## motaboy

Secondo me c'é qualcosa di strano, infatti ha tenuto tutte le tu CFLAGS trasformando un -O3 in -O4 (?!?!)...

magari prova a dare un emerge sync, visto che intanto é uscita la pre5.

----------

## masterbrian

se non sbaglio stamani e' uscita la pre5, hai provato se hai lo stesso problema anche con questa versione?

----------

## BancOMat

si ho provato a mettere anche la 

mplayer-1.0_pre5

 però mi sa sempre lo stesso errore   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
# emerge -pv mplayer
```

----------

## BancOMat

bash-2.05b# emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5  -3dfx -3dnow +X -aalib +alsa +arts -bidi -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux +dvb -dvd +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gnome +gtk +ipv6 -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live +mad -matroska -matrox +mpeg -nas +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -samba +sdl -sse +svga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

bash-2.05b#

ecco

----------

## BancOMat

grazie raga ho risolto con emerge -O mplayer

----------

## motaboy

mmm. c'é qualcosa che strusa... Non capisco cosa centri --nodeps con il tuo problema... visto che le dipendenze sono giá state tutte installate correttamente...

----------

